# Penn 114H vs 114H2



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

What is the difference between the 114H and 114H2? Was the H made in the US and the H2s are made in China?


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Good question...I was under the impression that all Penns were made in the usa.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Pretty much...


----------



## dgardner (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, they stopped making the H around 2008 or so and started making the H2 in China. I bought the last H from J&M tackle in Orange Beach for that very reason about 4 years ago.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

RedLeg said:


> Good question...I was under the impression that all Penns were made in the usa.


Actually, very few are made in the USA now. But Penn seams to be listening. The re-release of the 704/706 Spinfisher, Senator 14/0, Baja Special and just released USA 4/0's marks a trend in USA produced reels that I hope will continue.

Here's what Penn says about the reels made in China..."The main differences between the original 113H reels and the 113H2 reels appear to be mostly cosmetic - plates, rings, clamps, housing, etc., reflecting that the parts are all manf. in China."

The USA 113's are amazing inside and out!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I will add that the H2 Senator reels have more stainless steel parts inside and outside the reels than the ones made in the USA. I see no advantage to the USA Senator reels.

The new US Senator reels like Joe is showing are a complete different animal than the 113H US made reel.


----------

